# seller



## babypop (Jan 9, 2008)

i want to sell my cvv !* sell cvv US + EU+ cc fulls US *i will post some cvv tested on 4rum ok my Y!H : alice_1234583 or cho_troi19 never scam and don't want to see spamer or scamer thanked admin ! pm me on Y! H [email protected]:up:


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

burp


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Is it just me or did that make no sense?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Yo, yo, yo, yo, baby-pop

Yeah, you come here, gimme a kiss

Better make it fast or else Im gonna get pissed

Cant you hear the musics pumpin hard like I wish you would? 

Now push it


----------

